# Asus Produktnamen herausfinden?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (16. Januar 2012)

Hey 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich soll meinem Bruder Win 7 auf seinen Laptop (von Asus) ziehen allerdings weiß ich nicht, was für Treiber ich brauche, da auf der Rückseite des Laptops der Modellname "X5DAB" steht und wenn ich im explorer Rechtklicks-eigentschaften anklicke steht dort "Modell: K40AB, K50AB Series" ...

unter allen Namen finde ich bei Asus auf der support- Homepage Treiber aber ich weiß halt nicht, welche ich nehmen soll 



Also habt ihr da vielleicht ne Ahnung?  

lg

edit:

beim modell asus k40ab steht in den spezifikationen drin "amd turion" prozessor. aber in dem von meinem bruder ist ein athlon verbaut, also fällt dieses modell schomal weg oder? die anderen sind leider hardware mäßig nicht unterscheidbar


----------



## fadade (16. Januar 2012)

Moin,
Eigentlich gibt es dort nur die passenden ..

Wenn es denn mal mehrere gibt steht dort eigentlich immer die Hardware-ID mit bei


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (16. Januar 2012)

also ich hab mal bei beiden modellen die treiber angeguckt, und sie sehen identisch aus , und in einem anderen forum stand da, dass jemand treiber für "x4dab bzw k50ab" sucht, also gehe ich davon aus, dass beides für daselbe steht 


sorry für die fehlende groß und kleinschreibung musste schnell gehen


----------



## fadade (16. Januar 2012)

X steht üblicherweise für ne dedizierte Graka, dann die derste Ziffer für 10 + ziffer bildschirmdiagonale, also hast du wahrscheinlich ein 15" und bei X4 wärs wohl ein 14"er. Bei gleicher hardwareausstattung macht das dann keinen unterschied.

Ich selbst habe noch ein ASUS X52Jr und teile mir einige Treiber mit denen der K52-Reihe. Aber grundsätzlich besorge ich mir eigentlich immer die neuesten direkt von jeweiligen Hardwarehersteller 
Könntest ja auch erst einmal schauen, was du überhaupt von ASUS benötigst und dann kannst du ja erst einmal die vom direkten Modell X5DAB nehmen. Wenn es dort Probleme gibt, dann kannst du in dieser _"tollen"_ Modellreihenhierarchie von ASUS ja einen schritt nach oben gehen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es einfach uf die Asus-Seite gehen und das korrekte Modell (*Notebook* - *X5D Series* - *X5DAB*) aus den Pulldown-Liste wählen 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Oder ist das zu "einfach"?


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (24. Januar 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> X steht üblicherweise für ne dedizierte Graka, dann die derste Ziffer für 10 + ziffer bildschirmdiagonale, also hast du wahrscheinlich ein 15" und bei X4 wärs wohl ein 14"er. Bei gleicher hardwareausstattung macht das dann keinen unterschied.
> 
> Ich selbst habe noch ein ASUS X52Jr und teile mir einige Treiber mit denen der K52-Reihe. Aber grundsätzlich besorge ich mir eigentlich immer die neuesten direkt von jeweiligen Hardwarehersteller
> Könntest ja auch erst einmal schauen, was du überhaupt von ASUS benötigst und dann kannst du ja erst einmal die vom direkten Modell X5DAB nehmen. Wenn es dort Probleme gibt, dann kannst du in dieser _"tollen"_ Modellreihenhierarchie von ASUS ja einen schritt nach oben gehen


 

danke für die Antwort das ist genau das, was ich wissen wollte  ich kenne mich mit Notebooks nämlich leider überhaupt nicht aus 



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach uf die Asus-Seite gehen und das korrekte Modell (*Notebook* - *X5D Series* - *X5DAB*) aus den Pulldown-Liste wählen
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
> 
> Oder ist das zu "einfach"?



Also dazu wäre es schon gut zu wissen, wie das Laptop nunmal heißt  und da ich bereits geschrieben habe, dass es mehrere Beschreibungen gibt, war es für mich nicht direkt erkenntlich. Also bitte das nächste mal besser die Frage lesen und nich so patzig sein, und tut mir ja auch Leid, wenn ich nunmal verwirrt war


----------

